# Recommend some latte mugs/cups



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello

Can anyone recommend some decent late cups/mugs. I prefer ceramic to the glass ones. Thanks


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

notneutral from coffeehit


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, that was quick!

Has the for sale/wanted thread gone on here?

Edit: ignore me, found it


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

seems to be the cup of choice on here

either that or inker, both sold on coffeehit.co.uk anyway!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive heard ACME cups getting mentioned a fair bit

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=acme+cups+uk&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAmoVChMI2vnav8WcyQIVCAsPCh1O_Ayc&biw=1525&bih=720&dpr=0.9


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive heard ACME cups getting mentioned a fair bit
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=acme+cups+uk&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAmoVChMI2vnav8WcyQIVCAsPCh1O_Ayc&biw=1525&bih=720&dpr=0.9


My favourite but not readily available.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't drink them, but the other half does and she likes the diner mugs that coffeehit do. They're larger than they should be, but she likes hers very milky.

I know... I've tried... Only just got her onto double shots. *sigh*


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I like the look of these

http://www.loveramics.co.uk/coffee-cups/300ml-cafe-latte-cup-361.html


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have some Loveramics and the quality is up there with Acme and Inker.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think the inker ones are very good, they look a little similar to that one you linked to. What it's hard to tell is the thickness of the walls - and it could be personal preference there. The inkers are reassuringly weighty / thick and I really like them. I bought others that looked similar-ish but are much thinner and I just don't like them as much. The ones you linked to could be ace, just hard to tell.

posted just whilst the previous message about there quality was being written - sound good then...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

those acme ones are nice, wish caravan would sort their website out


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

My Loveramics are as thick as my Inkers! Slightly better glaze too. The Acmes are slightly thicker I think but a pain to get hold of.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for your advice everyone. Probably going to go for the eggs.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Also D'Ancap


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Quite hard to come by, Nuova Point Sorrento are good cups.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Does anyone know how much the acme cups are and if caravan deliver?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> Does anyone know how much the acme cups are and if caravan deliver?


They do deliver, they just need to sort their bloody website!!

wouldnt mind some myself, they sell in packs of 6 if I remember correctly

id be happy to split a few packs of different sizes with you?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> They do deliver, they just need to sort their bloody website!!
> 
> wouldnt mind some myself, they sell in packs of 6 if I remember correctly
> 
> id be happy to split a few packs of different sizes with you?


Sounds good. How many would you want of each?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Just called caravan 6 latte cups no saucers is £40 plus vat and less than a fiver delivery.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I wouldn't mind joining for the Acme order! I'm currently after some flat white and latte/cappuccino ones. Probably 4 of each.. Might get a pair of 3oz for macchiatto if that was also possible..


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

destiny said:


> I wouldn't mind joining for the Acme order! I'm currently after some flat white and latte/cappuccino ones. Probably 4 of each.. Might get a pair of 3oz for macchiatto if that was also possible..


I think we need to order in 6s. Maybe a group buy would be good. How would it work?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I guess sorting the postage would be the problem


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> I guess sorting the postage would be the problem


usually that is the case

with two levels of postage it becomes not cost effective


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Tigermad said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone recommend some decent late cups/mugs. I prefer ceramic to the glass ones. Thanks


I don't drink them, but the other half does and she likes the diner mugs that coffeehit do.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

emilioestefan said:


> I don't drink them, but the other half does and she likes the diner mugs that coffeehit do.


Amazing first post = word for word Flibster's answer!



Flibster said:


> I don't drink them, but the other half does and she likes the diner mugs that coffeehit do.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Does anyone live near chessington Kent?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Tigermad said:


> Does anyone live near chessington Kent?


Chessington is in Surrey isn't it?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

jonc said:


> Chessington is in Surrey isn't it?


Poops. That what I meant sorry. Found a cheap supplier but they don't deliver to my area.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in Kent if they can deliver over the border can then post on?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

jonc said:


> I'm in Kent if they can deliver over the border can then post on?


Thanks. Think I might just order from caravan. The other place is a bargain 20 percent off too.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Popped into whittards earlier and I must say these cups really took my fancy. If it wasn't for the fact I didn't need the saucer I would have bought some. Nice and thick walled and felt very good quality. https://www.whittard.co.uk/tableware/product-type/cups-and-saucers/barista-latte-cup-and-saucer-in-red.htm


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Just found out the whittards ones are actually loveramics. Going to get some tomorrow.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tiger mad, I have these in black, managed to get cup and saucer for £5 a couple of months ago. They are great cups.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Beat me to it! They are Loveramics. Look for deals though, I paid £5 each for my capo and latte cups and saucers.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

I have some nuova point 155ml cups and they're fantastic. They look like the loveramics ones but without the white rim on the saucer.

Not sure if it's just me... But the white rim really bugs me haha


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Beat me to it! They are Loveramics. Look for deals though, I paid £5 each for my capo and latte cups and saucers.


Was that £5 for the set or £5 cup and £5 saucer?


----------

